# longest uber ride, 2256 miles, 40 hours



## Zuber7

The guy making the video is known for tipping his uber drivers very, very well. He paid for his gas on the way back as well. With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


----------



## Jonathan B

No way would I put 5000 miles on my vehicle in that short amount of time.


----------



## Aerodrifting

If the driver only made $2000 in this trip, He needs to call customer support because Uber stole $3500 from him. 

The guy said he paid $5500 for the trip, So I'd imagine the driver gets at least $3000, Plus that "big tip" they were talking about.


----------



## Over/Uber

Jonathan B said:


> No way would I put 5000 miles on my vehicle in that short amount of time.


Why, because stretching the miles out over a month really matters? Just take some of the $2K-$3K and get an oil change and tire rotation sooner.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Zuber7 said:


> With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


Funny how you get paid Chicago rates when the trip originated in LA and ended somewhere in NC while taking I-40.


----------



## Veju

That sounds about right. It's around $.86/hwy mi here which includes "time". Roughly 2k each way depending on stops.

Imagine if the trip started in Orlando though, ouch.


----------



## keb

I wouldn't do it for less than $4500


----------



## Merc7186

Where you guys keep coming up with these Chicago rates? The guy look like he lived in Charlotte which I would assume has smaller rates compared to Chicago.

With that being said, I think I might have taken that trip myself.


----------



## Zuber7

Merc7186 said:


> Where you guys keep coming up with these Chicago rates? The guy look like he lived in Charlotte which I would assume has smaller rates compared to Chicago.
> 
> With that being said, I think I might have taken that trip myself.





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Funny how you get paid Chicago rates when the trip originated in LA and ended somewhere in NC while taking I-40.


I said Chicago rates because that's where I live and I wasn't sure what the rate for the trip in the video was... I didn't make the video...I wasn't the driver... If you watch the video, the trip starts in NC and ends in CA. But no, go ahead and comment even though you didn't watch the video... Hope that clears some stuff up for you slow pokes


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jonathan B said:


> No way would I put 5000 miles on my vehicle in that short amount of time.


If you're going to put 5000 miles on your car, that's the best way to do it.


----------



## flyntflossy10

Cableguynoe said:


> If you're going to 5000 miles on your car, that's the best way to do it


totally agree. id rather be out on the highway for those 5000 instead of doing it in the city.


----------



## Jufkii

Zuber7 said:


> The guy making the video is known for tipping his uber drivers very, very well. He paid for his gas on the way back as well. With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


If it was most of my Lyft passengers then no way would I do a trip that long.What misery. 5 minutes max is the most I can stand with most of them.No way a trip that long with most of them.


----------



## goneubering

What an awesome trip but that record should never be broken. There's no way I would risk that many hours of driving with so little sleep.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

It would have been pretty funny if they had gotten a prius C or something else small, just saying.


----------



## nickd8775

Would not do this kind of trip through Uber. Take 500 off the upfront fare quote and give me cash
I think that this was staged though


----------



## RamzFanz

4 hours is Uber's limit last I looked.


----------



## Brlk925

RamzFanz said:


> 4 hours is Uber's limit last I looked.


Is that one way? So just 4 hrs with the pax? They should take into account the fact that we have to drive back to where we came from!


----------



## Disgusted Driver

RamzFanz said:


> 4 hours is Uber's limit last I looked.


 that appears to be a mystery of the uber algorithms, they reserve the right to cut off after 4 hours and in fact may hold up any payment over 150 bucks to check for fraud but they have been letting trips go longer in some cases.


----------



## Brlk925

NOT COOL DUDE


----------



## SaintCl89

I would have done it but it would have been like 47 fill ups.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jonathan B said:


> No way would I put 5000 miles on my vehicle in that short amount of time.


I put 70,000 miles on my car since last february. Time to find a different way to make a living.


----------



## backcountryrez

The evil part of me wants to see a 2,000 mile UberPOOL ride.


----------



## Grahamcracker

goneubering said:


> What an awesome trip but that record should never be broken. There's no way I would risk that many hours of driving with so little sleep.


You're right, it shouldn't be broken because you can literally get anywhere in the country in less time and money if you fly


----------



## Merc7186

RamzFanz said:


> 4 hours is Uber's limit last I looked.


 There is no limit because there is up front pricing and if Uber can get the pax to agree to it, then it is settled.

This happened a couple of months ago...
https://www.google.com/amp/ftw.usat...icago-interview-hadi-abdollahian-nfl-otas/amp

Apparently the driver made roughly $500 from the fare and got an additional $300 from the player. It's about an 8 hour straight shot up I-90.


----------



## wk1102

Merc7186 said:


> There is no limit because there is up front pricing and if Uber can get the pax to agree to it, then it is settled.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago...
> https://www.google.com/amp/ftw.usat...icago-interview-hadi-abdollahian-nfl-otas/amp
> 
> Apparently the driver made roughly $500 from the fare and got an additional $300 from the player. It's about an 8 hour straight shot up I-90.


If I remember correctly, a sponsor offered to reimburse the player. The player gave the money to the driver.


----------



## steveK2016

If you're going for such long trips, why uber? Who wants to sit in a car for 40 hours for thousands of dollars, ONE WAY, when I can fly for $300 and 3 hour flight.


----------



## mugupo

steveK2016 said:


> If you're going for such long trips, why uber? Who wants to sit in a car for 40 hours for thousands of dollars, ONE WAY, when I can fly for $300 and 3 hour flight.


He is doing for a public stunt but is not his money, his sponsor is paying the trip plus he get money from youtube ads which is in thousands.



Jonathan B said:


> No way would I put 5000 miles on my vehicle in that short amount of time.


So you prefer driving on pot holes and hundreds of pool rides?


----------



## nickd8775

It has to be staged, including the whole Uber ride. Probably done with paid actors


----------



## JokaToka

nickd8775 said:


> It has to be staged, including the whole Uber ride. Probably done with paid actors


I literally made an account just to say this: If you've seen the stunts and things Mr. Beast has done in his videos in the past then you would know that what he does isn't staged whatsoever. He does stupid things like this all the time but it's all for the laughs and giggles... and also cause why not? In the end, he always tries to give back as much to people whenever he can, and well... while also simultaneously trying to make video reactions to those crazy stunts so he can make da moolah and still be financially stable, obviously. Jus' sayin.


----------



## Adieu

...and, btw, blatantly illegal. Unless they stopped at hotels TWICE.



Merc7186 said:


> There is no limit because there is up front pricing and if Uber can get the pax to agree to it, then it is settled.
> 
> This happened a couple of months ago...
> https://www.google.com/amp/ftw.usat...icago-interview-hadi-abdollahian-nfl-otas/amp
> 
> Apparently the driver made roughly $500 from the fare and got an additional $300 from the player. It's about an 8 hour straight shot up I-90.


That one IS legal. And real.

And wouldnt ever get noticed except for celebrity involvement and exploitation thereof for free PR



steveK2016 said:


> If you're going for such long trips, why uber? Who wants to sit in a car for 40 hours for thousands of dollars, ONE WAY, when I can fly for $300 and 3 hour flight.


Drugs, lack of documents, outstanding warrants, and no-fly lists


----------



## Fauxknight

Merc7186 said:


> There is no limit because there is up front pricing...


Even before up front pricing the 4 hour limit could be exceeded. The app would stop the trip at 4 hours, but you could send in for a fare adjustment for the complete trip. Never had to try it out myself, my longest trip was 215 miles and only around 3.5 hours...



Disgusted Driver said:


> It would have been pretty funny if they had gotten a prius C or something else small, just saying.


...and it was with my PriusC.


----------



## Working4peanuts

The way to do this trip is to drive the pax, sell your car in California, fly home on spirit for $49 and then buy another car. No brainer!


----------



## Adieu

Working4peanuts said:


> The way to do this trip is to drive the pax, sell your car in California, fly home on spirit for $49 and then buy another car. No brainer!


...unless you have 49 state emissions. Or left your paperwork at home like everyone else.


----------



## nickd8775

Working4peanuts said:


> The way to do this trip is to drive the pax, sell your car in California, fly home on spirit for $49 and then buy another car. No brainer!


The way to do this trip is to negotiate a cash fare, rent a car one way and fly back. Cut Uber out completely. And stay anonymous


----------



## aarondavid1010

Aerodrifting said:


> If the driver only made $2000 in this trip, He needs to call customer support because Uber stole $3500 from him.
> 
> The guy said he paid $5500 for the trip, So I'd imagine the driver gets at least $3000, Plus that "big tip" they were talking about.


more than that uber takes a small percentage



Zuber7 said:


> The guy making the video is known for tipping his uber drivers very, very well. He paid for his gas on the way back as well. With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


paying for gas


Zuber7 said:


> The guy making the video is known for tipping his uber drivers very, very well. He paid for his gas on the way back as well. With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


this is bs. Pretty much no one can drive that long and its not safe. So in a fantasy world if i could sleep and gas was paid for yes



aarondavid1010 said:


> more than that uber takes a small percentage
> 
> paying for gas
> 
> this is bs. Pretty much no one can drive that long and its not safe. So in a fantasy world if i could sleep and gas was paid for yes


let me correct myself. 2000 ads up for mileage. the idea that he paid 5500 just helps my theory bs. The trip wouldnt have cost that much


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

JokaToka said:


> I literally made an account just to say this: If you've seen the stunts and things Mr. Beast has done in his videos in the past then you would know that what he does isn't staged whatsoever. He does stupid things like this all the time but it's all for the laughs and giggles... and also cause why not? In the end, he always tries to give back as much to people whenever he can, and well... while also simultaneously trying to make video reactions to those crazy stunts so he can make da moolah and still be financially stable, obviously. Jus' sayin.


He was probably deactivated.


----------



## flyntflossy10

aarondavid1010 said:


> more than that uber takes a small percentage


If you believe what you just said, I invite you to do the math on your past trips


----------



## QuietInTheBack

I’d drive someone from Key West to Anchorage if they wanted to go.


----------



## CTK

Zuber7 said:


> The guy making the video is known for tipping his uber drivers very, very well. He paid for his gas on the way back as well. With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


At some point & probably multiple points Uber would have automatically ended the trip (they do this after 3-4 hours) and the original driver would not have been able to accept a new ping from the rider because Uber drivers cannot drive nationwide. I call bullshit.


----------



## QuietInTheBack

steveK2016 said:


> If you're going for such long trips, why uber? Who wants to sit in a car for 40 hours for thousands of dollars, ONE WAY, when I can fly for $300 and 3 hour flight.


John Madden drove in a motorhome for how many years doing football? He never flew. Many people hate flying. They'll never ever step inside a plane.


----------



## Trafficat

steveK2016 said:


> If you're going for such long trips, why uber? Who wants to sit in a car for 40 hours for thousands of dollars, ONE WAY, when I can fly for $300 and 3 hour flight.


Some reasons:
1. Lack of valid ID for making it through TSA.
2. Fear of flying
3. Airplane Motion sickness.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Zuber7 said:


> The guy making the video is known for tipping his uber drivers very, very well. He paid for his gas on the way back as well. With Chicago rates the driver made close to $2000 off one trip. Thoughts? Would you have taken this ride?


5K miles with a stranger for 40 hrs? No way regardless of how much the tip is. Once received a 250-mile request from Houston to Dallas after hitting the 45min+ by accident. All I said to the passenger was "Sorry, all I can do is to bring you to IAH / HOU. You may want to call another Uber."

There has never been a torture more than the torture I took in the previous Christmas - a 6-hr SLC-to-Vegas drive. Ends up "bedridden" the following day while my friends explored the city. I cannot imagine what a 40-hr drive will be like. Terrible.


----------



## Cdub2k

you can walk up to any airport on short notice and ask for the next flight to San Diego and pay 5 times less and get there 5 times as quicker


----------

